# I am a responsible breeder video from You-tube



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I think it's a good start, but some important things like health testing, health of the line, what do you do with your dogs, etc. were missing.

Also, the format (text to movie) is not the greatest attention holder.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, I would like to hear breeder say what titles her dogs have in confirmation and/or obedience, agility or any other venue that prove her true involvement with a breed.

I would like to hear her saying what health tests she performed and for what period of time she is giving a health warranty.

I would like to see buyer not being defensive when asked about her life-style.

I would like to hear that breeder is performing temperament test on puppies also. 

All in all , god start !


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Someone forwarded this video to me. I thought others on this forum might find it interesting. Part of it talked about what breed clubs the breeder belonged to. When the breeder responded she said she belonged to her breed clubs because she liked to continually educate herself about her breed.

I know poodle forum is not a breed club, but I think that it serves a great purpose in educating everyone on the forum about some aspect of poodles. I have seen other videos similar to this one with animated bears...One is a groomer and the other is a customer bringing in a matted dog...and denying it is matted etc. 

I think that although not a complete picture...it does educate people that there are two sides to the equation. For example the breeders side/the purchaser's side. or in the case of the grooming video...the Groomer's side the customers side.


----------

